#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  The Port of Amsterdam..... the photos

## Bobcock

well, my trip to the Uk didn't go as the original plan, I ended up staying 3 weeks instead of one.

By the time of my return the flight availability was different so instead of spending 36 hours in Amsterdam I only spent about 9.

It wasa miserable day, rain, hail stones, a bit of sun and an occassional glimpse of blue sky.

here are some of the photos (in no particular order) but it was cold and eventually I retired to a bar and sampled some local and Belgian wares....

----------


## Bobcock

*Rembrandt*

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Cafe Belgique a Belgian beer Bar near Dam Square, great beers, nice atmosphere. Quite proud of this picture, hand held from the stairs to the bathroom whilst under the influence.

----------


## smeden

nice pics    ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## crippen

Brilliant photo's.  Still on stop below I would imagine.Gives great skies.

----------


## Norton

Great pics BC.  I recall my first time in Amsterdam wondering why all the houses had those crane lifts on the front of every house.  Soon found out and all made sense.

----------


## Bobcock

Generally i used 2/3 of a stop and GND filter for most of these

----------


## dirtydog

Summer hasn't quite reached Europe yet, nice photos though.

----------


## Bobcock

Summer.....Bloody Spring was still a week away.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## tango

Excellent photos, sharp and crisp just like the weather. What's your camera? Cheers....

----------


## Bobcock

Canon 5D Mk 2.

Back to Cafe Belgique.





I took this looking out of the window, I really like this pic.

----------


## billy the kid

Think those are some of the nicest photo's i've ever seen in my life. Great.   Brought back some good memories.  Big shirehorses, beautiful.

----------


## CalEden

Thanks for taking the time to share your photographs.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Exceptional photography!.......Lovely pics... we can tell you were not alone!......and carefully navigated...we understand!!   Not a bad spot for a stopover......
Where's the picture of the "Thailand massage shop"...advertising the most expensive Thai Massages in the world?.........Lot's of Thai women in Holland... they love the social welfare net!.....free everything!!....... :ssssh: 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cenovis

Thanks for sharing your photos, great shots there. Brings back so many memories. Can not green you at the moment, will do it later  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

You'd better, only one green for all this effort so far....5555

----------


## sabang

^ Not anymore. Excellent pic's indeed Bc. I really liked Amsterdam, although perhaps observed thru' rose tinted spectacles after time in the Bulldog Cafe and similar establishments.  :Smile:

----------


## buycondojomtien

Where are the coffee shops photos ? The most interesting places to visit in Dam...

:-)

----------


## PaddyGreen

Fantastic pix how much for the gear or are you a pro photographer?

Also knew most of the places bar the 3 story gallery shopping place/boers?
Anyone know it?

----------


## Bobcock

It's the same place as the first outside pic.

The gear is expensive I guess, but no I'm not a pro, maybe one day.

----------


## PaddyGreen

Thanks yes been there it was Post office in my time
_Magna Plaza_, a Post Office building turned shopping center in _Amsterdam_.

----------


## Happyman

Lived and worked there for 3 years in the 70's - looks exactly like I remember it .

thanks

----------


## Woofiee

It's always funny seeing your home town through the rosy eyes of a tourist. The photos are lovely, and it seems you've kept to the safer, more traditional parts of the center. The many RLDs are over-done anyway; too many people forget to see the real Amsterdam and the web shows only red lights and pot smokers.

----------


## Bobcock

I only had several hours there, no time to explore much especially as i fancied a beer or 6.

----------


## Dick Farang

> Exceptional photography!.......Lovely pics... we can tell you were not alone!......and carefully navigated...we understand!! Not a bad spot for a stopover......
> Where's the picture of the "Thailand massage shop"...advertising the most expensive Thai Massages in the world?.........Lot's of Thai women in Holland... they love the social welfare net!.....free everything!!.......


There are lots of Thai prostitutes all over Europe, but that does not mean they are (officially) welcome.

When we still lived in Antwerp (Belgium) we used to take the non-stop flights Amsterdam-Bangkok with China Airlines or EVA.

(There are no direct flights Brussels-Bangkok and Antwerp-Amsterdam is only two hours.)

When we travelled together there was never a problem, but when my wife travelled on her own she was put apart with other Thai girls and thoroughly questioned, albeit she had all the required documents including the one proving my support.

Finally the immigration officer called me and then it was OK.

They really do not seem to know how to sort out if Thai girls are prostitutes or not.

----------


## Treetop

Thanks for posting those pics. Amsterdam is an amazing city for weather. You can have 5 different kinds in the space of a few hours.
Also very beautiful. I can tell by your pictures you like a beer or two!

I have some Amsterdam pics I'll upload when I can be bothered....

----------

